# How to Dress Your Nails for Spring 2008



## 4getmeNot (Mar 17, 2008)

Warm weather will soon arrive and along with it will come a parade of new makeup colors and trends. To coordinate with the latest cosmetic trends, women will be adorning their nails in the season's most sought after colors. If you want to be in top style this spring, you'll need to be aware of these emerging nail trends for spring 2008.

*Instructions*

*Difficulty:* Moderately Easy

Step 1:

Sheer Colors. Say goodbye to heavy opaque nail color as sheer nail polish takes the spotlight. These sheers will be found in pretty shades of soft pastel with a variety of lovely lavender and pink shades. These sheer shades are the solution if you don't like to make a strong statement with your nail polish but just want a soft, flattering look. If you want a more pronounced display of color, you can always layer the pastels by applying three to four coats. It may take that many to get a pronounced pop of color. You can also try layering sheers on top of opaque nail color for an interesting spring look. The sheers can be made to work for almost anyone.

Step 2:

Out With Black, In With The Blues. The black nail that has been so popular during the cold weather months is about to become quite passÃ©. If you still long for darker colors on your nails, you'll find a suitable substitute in spring's newest hot shades of blue. Springtime nails will be painted in blues ranging in color from shades of deep navy blue to violet. Probably the most sizzling shade of blue for nails this spring will be navy blue and there are signs that this trend is already making its mark. Sales of Channel's Blue Satin nail polish had already sold out completely by the middle of January. If you like deeper shades of nail polish, this deeper blue will be a welcome break from the sheer pastels.

Step 3:

The French Manicure. If you don't want to deal with flashy nails, spring's more sedate alternative is the French manicure. Considered a classic in the world of nail fashion, the French manicured hand has an understated elegance. Shunning flashy polishes, a French manicure involves painting the tips of the nails white while painting the rest of the nail a pale pink. The look is quite clean and even a bit demure compared to the other spring 2008 nail trends. It's ideal for the woman who works in a professional environment.

How To Dress Your Nails for Spring 2008 | eHow.com

i don't know about the dark blue polish for spring, but celebs are sportin' this new look so may have to try it out. i love sheer colors often they're _too _sheer. maybe applying several coats of my lavender polish will be worthy.




but i'm def ready for the black trend to be over.


----------



## gypsyjune727 (Apr 9, 2008)

Right now, my nails are French. I do like the dark navy blue too. I Think when I get them filled I'm gonna go for a really really light pastel pink. Or a nude pink, like the color I saw on Kim Kardashian in the pic on the other thread.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Apr 21, 2008)

I love the clean look of the French manicure.


----------

